# Envious Touch Ball the way YOU want to Raffle



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*The Envious Touch way to Raffle... 100% Interactive!* :yes: 
Here we go again... Envious Touch Raffle #2 :biggrin: 

*Envious Touch's "Ball the way YOU want to Raffle!!!"*

At the top you notice I have a poll... this poll is open for every one here on Lay it Low to play, weather or not you purchase a raffle space.
The chioces at the top correspond to pump numbers at a gas station:











_*At 12:00pm the Sunday following the last spot being purchased I will go to an undisclosed gas station and use the results of this poll to pick our raffle winner.*_

*Here's how it works:* If you haven't noticed before on most gas pumps there are readouts of how many gallons have been pumped (see below).



















I will use the last two digits of the of the first set of readouts (furthest to the left) from the pump that that has the most votes as of 12:00pm the Sunday following the last spot being purchased. This will eliminate any question of a fixed drawing and will make it more fun for all.

_*(Example of Results: 01=Space #1, 00=Space #100)*_


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*The Raffle!!! $20/Space X100 Spaces... *

*PayPal Account: [email protected]*

*Post up what number(s) you are buying here (1 thru 100) and send money through PayPal.
Please leave your *Lay it Low screen name* and a contact _*phone number*_ in the notes section with your payment.

*DO NOT USE THE WORD RAFFLE IN PAYPAL!!!*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Whats up for grabs???*
The winner of the Raffle will get to choose between one of the two options below:


*Option #1:*
13" or 14" Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace with...
Stainless Spokes
and... Engraved Hubs
and... Engraved Outers
and... Envious Touch Chips, Knock-offs, Adapters, and Tool

_Example of our 72-Spoke Straight Lace_













*Option #2:*
13" or 14" Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace with...
Engraved Hubs
and... Engraved Outers
and... 2 Items of your choice Powder Coated, Gold Plated, or Black Nickel
and... Envious Touch Chips, Knock-offs, Adapters, and Tool

_Example of our 72-Spoke Cross Lace_


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Examples of our engraving...*


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

got my number picked :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

_*And we're live!!!*_


----------



## Shadow11 (May 27, 2009)

i cant wait to see my new wheels.  :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Oct 19 2010, 11:38 PM~18858145
> *got my number picked :biggrin:
> *


#32, I got you


----------



## Shadow11 (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 20 2010, 01:42 AM~18858170
> *And we're live!!!
> 
> 
> ...


any way for to pay for the spots without paypal?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Sup Nicky payment sent put me on for no.23 and no.72. :biggrin:


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

put me down for no.44 payment sent


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shadow11_@Oct 20 2010, 02:28 PM~18862282
> *any way for to pay for the spots without paypal?
> *


Yea, but I can't hold spaces so once I receive payment I will contact you for which available space you want  

I accept: Personal Check, Bank Check, Money Order, Western Union, or PayPal

*PayPal Account:* [email protected]

If paying by Personal Check, Bank Check, or Money Order:

*Send Payment to:*
Envious Touch Auto
15031 Starbuck St
Whittier, CA 90603
Attn: Nicky

*Make Payable to:*
Nicky Varon

With your payment please include a note of what you are ordering with your complete name, mailing address, and phone number.

Thanks,

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
(562) 244-0554


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Oct 20 2010, 05:32 PM~18864017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and got you... I'll update the board within an hour or two


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 20 2010, 02:42 AM~18858170
> *And we're live!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

quick question does the winner get a choice of knock offs as well....


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 21 2010, 07:23 AM~18869119
> *quick question does the winner get a choice of knock offs as well....
> *


Yessir... winner gets choice of knock-off style and adapters. Plus if they want any additional things done to the wheels (upgrades) they can.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Hmm, I may have to make a drive up to Whittier next week...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 21 2010, 09:37 PM~18876369
> *Hmm, I may have to make a drive up to Whittier next week...
> *


Come on down :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 21 2010, 09:40 PM~18876408
> *Come on down  :biggrin:
> *


is it to the mailing address you have listed?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 21 2010, 09:43 PM~18876439
> *is it to the mailing address you have listed?
> *


:yes: just give me a call before you head out to make sure I'm there


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

19 and 24 payment sent


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Sent money for spots 9 and 26


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

are you going to do another raffle fo rthe 100 spoke double crossed wires?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Oct 22 2010, 12:44 PM~18879802
> *are you going to do another raffle fo rthe 100 spoke double crossed wires?
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

lets get this one done and then worry about the next one........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie+Oct 21 2010, 11:48 PM~18877415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and gotcha :thumbsup:









I'll update the board later on tonight


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Oct 22 2010, 09:44 AM~18879802
> *are you going to do another raffle fo rthe 100 spoke double crossed wires?
> *


Actually when I was doing the Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross Raffle I got quite a few request to do 72's on the next Raffle (this one)... For the next Raffle I'm probably gonna be putting _*my latest creation*_ out there :0 

OH SH!T... I think I just let the cat out the bag!!! :wow:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Board is updated!!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

TTT... let's get this going! :wave:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 22 2010, 03:01 PM~18882422
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> lets get this one done and then worry about the next one........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA Sure your right. Don't what the style is, Aint NO ONE doing it like Nicky. 

And ANOTHER CREATION??? Oh shit!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

can u raffle some tires


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Getting too more spots 56 and 80


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Oct 27 2010, 11:51 AM~18922585
> *Getting too more spots 56 and 80
> *


Got it and I'll update the board later tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Nicky, I can't make it up to Whittier this week, will Paypal you for some numbers next week. Will make a trip up to you when I get back from my trip in two weeks.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 27 2010, 10:08 PM~18927908
> *Nicky, I can't make it up to Whittier this week, will Paypal you for some numbers next week. Will make a trip up to you when I get back from my trip in two weeks.
> *


Sounds good!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Oct 26 2010, 11:03 AM~18912423
> *can u raffle some tires
> *


I just might do that... lol :biggrin:


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

paypal sent $20.00 space 50 please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Oct 27 2010, 10:26 PM~18928101
> *paypal sent $20.00 space 50 please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


tito5050, what made you pick 50? :dunno:



:biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*The Board is UPDATED!!!*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Give me 2 more please! 58 and....................46 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 28 2010, 09:58 PM~18936988
> *Give me 2 more please! 58 and....................46 :biggrin:
> *


Gotcha and your updated :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Let's get this thing going! :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

money sent. I'll take 53. I'll purchase another one later today. Trying to strategize :biggrin:


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

What up Nicky I need number 13. Pm me the details so I can send u my money.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c.+Oct 29 2010, 03:07 PM~18941974-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

Payment sent for #13 thanks.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

BUMP. I'm tryin to hurry up and win my rims already :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Nov 1 2010, 02:56 PM~18960220
> *BUMP. I'm tryin to hurry up and win my rims already :biggrin:
> *


U must be talkin bout a future raffle bro, cus these have my name on em!


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ars!n+Oct 29 2010, 02:57 PM~18941912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Board is updated... 15% of the spaces gone :0


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ars!n+Nov 1 2010, 02:56 PM~18960220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point... with the engraving, the winner could literally have their name engraved on these wheels :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Nov 1 2010, 03:14 PM~18960356
> *U must be talkin bout a future raffle bro, cus these have my name on em!
> *


HAHAHAHA I just saw how many spots you purchased.... time to login onto Pay Pal  

Seriously, who ever wins these is a lucky bastard. Nicky you post up pics of the Pepsu blue ones with the powder coated nipples and hub? Those right there got droolin like a fool 

Oh yeah, payment sent. I'll take 75 :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Just paid two more spots 21 and 24 :biggrin:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Dam meant 21 and 84


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 20 2010, 02:42 AM~18858170
> *And we're live!!!
> 
> 
> ...




*LETS GET TH!S MOV!NG PEOPLE..............*


:sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

:run: :run: :run: :ninja:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Whats up on the update Nicky? :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Nov 10 2010, 08:01 PM~19037814
> *Whats up on the update Nicky?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 10 2010, 11:42 PM~19040214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


As soon as I get off work I'm bout to buy the WINNING number :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

sent money for 5 spots...
78, 76, 8, 27, 36.

$100 in your account..
check


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

Camillo, you have sent $100,00 USD to Envious Touch Auto Accessories.


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRASIL_@Nov 14 2010, 06:24 AM~19063837
> *sent money for 5 spots...
> 78, 76, 8, 27, 36.
> 
> ...


Gotcha


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

come on... its christmas time... give your self a gift! buy 5 tickets


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

TTT

just a few 80 spots to go..


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

78 actually


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

nobody? why this is soooo slow?
everybody's broke?


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BRASIL_@Nov 19 2010, 04:48 AM~19108775
> *nobody? why this is soooo slow?
> everybody's broke?
> *


kids+X-mas=BROKE


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

it will fill up. looks like only 77 spots left :dunno:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

well, lets be patience..
TO THE TOP


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

bahhh TO THE TOP


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

up?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Oct 19 2010, 10:20 PM~18857615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT!!!* :wave:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Gimme spot 69 :biggrin:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

payment sent for spots 64 and 18


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub+Nov 25 2010, 11:17 AM~19161911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Board is updated :biggrin:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Sending payment for spot #6


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Dec 1 2010, 09:29 PM~19213328
> *Sending payment for spot #6
> *



good... one less to go.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

on this pace, i will get my wheel in 2011...


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Sent payment for spots 14 n 33


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Lets get this sold need my wheels by Easter :biggrin: :x:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Damn I didnt even realize this was here  :wow: :run:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 14 2010, 09:46 AM~19324149
> *Damn I didnt even realize this was here  :wow: :run:
> *



no need to stress buy a few its just like lotto only better chances


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Dec 14 2010, 11:46 AM~19324149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Board updated... 29 Down and 71 to GO!!!* :wow:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

My strategy is buy 1 or 2 every check depending on how good tha check is till this is sold win or lose who ever gets these is a lucky mofo :nicoderm: :yes: :x:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

this have to finish by feb. i will be in USA in march... and i hope to receive my wheels by then...


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BRASIL_@Dec 20 2010, 07:18 PM~19378947
> *this have to finish by feb. i will be in USA in march... and i hope to receive my wheels by then...
> *


Sorry homie I aint sellin them after I win them LOL :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:0


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Dec 23 2010, 11:17 PM~19408200
> *:0
> *


Sup FOO2 you tryin to win MY rims too :biggrin: Just playin mayne


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

come on guys, christmas is over so no more excuses...lets get it done!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Dec 15 2010, 12:47 AM~19330444
> *Board updated... 29 Down and 71 to GO!!!  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


your PM inbox is full


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRASIL+Dec 20 2010, 07:18 PM~19378947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 3 2011, 09:14 AM~19489460
> *your PM inbox is full
> *


:yessad: I been away for a couple weeks and my PM box is over stuffed with holiday turkey :biggrin: 


It's gonna be a few days till I get through all the PM's


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

no more holidays, no more excuses, come on people get your weekly sallary and get numbers...


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

buy some spots


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

TO THE TOP...

How many spots left?


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 19 2010, 11:18 PM~18858041
> *Examples of our engraving...
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

Let me know what spots are open pm


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

Pm me I sent a spot request


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

.?..?...?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bottomsup_@Jan 15 2011, 06:34 PM~19607495
> *Pm me I sent a spot request
> *


I will be updating the board tonight!


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

Ok thanks


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 19 2010, 10:54 PM~18857903
> *Whats up for grabs???
> The winner of the Raffle will get to choose between one of the two options below:
> Option #1:
> ...


TTT!!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

just sent payment for 2 more spots 49 & 96 come on poeple buy sum spots need my wheels by easter :biggrin:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

i already got 5 of them... $100 ticket.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

I got 1 post updated board


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*33 down... 77 to go* :0 
_Please check to make sure your spots are correct_


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:x:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Jan 21 2011, 11:41 PM~19663691
> *:x:
> *


10 numbers???
dang...


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

I should have 12 up there :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

TTT :wave:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

I got one on the board gonna try to get like 5 more


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Jan 22 2011, 09:25 PM~19671057
> *I should have 12 up there  :biggrin:
> *


baller!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: shit buy me a spot or 2!!! :wow:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Foo u da baller come on u cn buy a couple :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

I might raffle off this Cutty :0 let me know what you guys think :dunno:
I was thinking something like 49-Spots at $74/ea Spot. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=550783&hl=


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 30 2011, 09:43 PM~19742519
> *I might raffle off this Cutty  :0  let me know what you guys think :dunno:
> I was thinking something like 49-Spots at $74/ea Spot.
> 
> ...


id buy a ticket :x:


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd buy a ticket or 2 :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*JUST A THOUGHT*




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

How's the board filling up? I've been waiting till it gets close before I buy


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 2 2011, 12:33 PM~19767173
> *How's the board filling up? I've been waiting till it gets close before I buy
> *


For the pendejo that sell rims on here that has decided to talk shit when I post up, this ones for you




*BUMP*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 3 2011, 08:12 PM~19781844
> *For the pendejo that sell rims on here that has decided to talk shit when I post up, this ones for you
> 
> BUMP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 2 2011, 12:33 PM~19767173
> *How's the board filling up? I've been waiting till it gets close before I buy
> *


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 3 2011, 09:46 PM~19782978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take number 47 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 3 2011, 09:50 PM~19783025
> *I'll take number 47 :biggrin:
> *


Done! :biggrin:


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

Yea baby let's get this filled buy your tickets people lol n glideinlow if you buy anymore tickets you can buy a brand new set from envious touch lol goodluck homies


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 3 2011, 09:12 PM~19781844
> *For the pendejo that sell rims on here that has decided to talk shit when I post up, this ones for you
> 
> BUMP
> *


What does that have to do with me :scrutinize:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 3 2011, 10:46 PM~19782978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bottomsup+Feb 4 2011, 04:24 AM~19785268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You hear pendejo and think peole are talking about you, thats funny :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

#62 
let me know uffin:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Lol I might buy 2 more next week tha spots need to start selling b4 I end up buying most of them lol :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Feb 4 2011, 05:36 PM~19790119
> *Lol I might buy 2 more next week tha spots need to start selling b4 I end up buying most of them lol :biggrin:
> *


Save some for the rest of us :biggrin: Might have to pick up some side jobs this weekend now


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry homies I got a gambling problem lol


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

Lol


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

UP Date please


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Feb 4 2011, 06:20 PM~19790442
> *Sorry homies I got a gambling problem lol
> *


No shit LOL. I'd hate to see you up in Vegas. Fuck, even my lady is getting into this asking me "did you buy another spot on the board". It's all in fun though


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ahh don't even bring up vegas I go every year for tha super show n blow alot of money gambling they never show any luv there lol :biggrin:


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Feb 8 2011, 07:24 PM~19821721
> *Ahh don't even bring up vegas I go every year for tha super show n blow alot of money gambling they never show any luv there lol :biggrin:
> *



Oh yea i feel you I'm always at my local bingo joint makin it rain ova there lol no love


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bottomsup_@Feb 9 2011, 04:18 AM~19825235
> *Oh yea i feel you I'm always at my local bingo joint makin it rain ova there lol no love
> *


Can I get a *BUMP* for making it rain in tha bingo club :biggrin:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Yea over here where im at there's about 4 indian casinos all less then an hr away n they trying to make another one never get any luv frm them either lol :biggrin:


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 9 2011, 08:39 PM~19831676
> *Can I get a BUMP for making it rain in tha bingo club  :biggrin:
> *



bUMP


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 6 2011, 11:45 AM~19800830
> *UP Date please
> *


 x2


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 16 2011, 04:11 PM~19886179
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by charles85+Feb 4 2011, 01:23 PM~19788253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Board is Updated!*


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

Got a long way to go


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

I know everybody lagging on this raffle come on hurry up n buy :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Feb 20 2011, 12:01 PM~19915771
> *I know everybody lagging on this raffle come on hurry up n buy :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
X2


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:scrutinize:


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

Tt


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Payment sent for #38 :biggrin:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

One more down :thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Feb 26 2011, 11:53 AM~19966430
> *One more down  :thumbsup:
> *


My daughter picked #38. Told her if thats the winning number I'll let her design the rims


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

Buy more peple


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bottomsup_@Feb 28 2011, 05:33 PM~19982081
> *Buy more peple
> *


X2 getting one more this week


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 2 2011, 08:37 PM~20001742
> *X2 getting one more this week
> *



Nice I'm getting some next week


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

#35
Please :biggrin:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Johnny, you have sent $20.00 USD to Envious Touch Auto Accessories.


#79 please


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Board update por favor


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Mar 15 2011, 10:38 PM~20102007
> *Board update por favor
> *


x2


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Board Updated... 38 down, 62 to go!*


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 16 2011, 08:13 PM~20110678
> *Board Updated... 38 down, 62 to go!
> 
> 
> ...




damn.....maybe next year it will be full


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Mayb i will have my wheels by next easter


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Mar 17 2011, 05:54 PM~20115745
> *Mayb i will have my wheels by next easter
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
but I am buying more :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Mar 17 2011, 06:13 AM~20112161
> *damn.....maybe next year it will be full
> *


why complain... just gives more time to pickup more squares :yes: better chance of owning these for cheap. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

no matter how long it takes it"s worth it. Either shell out the big bucks for Z's are get the same quality for pennies on the dollar. TTMFT For Envious :thumbsup:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

getting another one this week


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 18 2011, 05:21 PM~20124902
> *why complain... just gives more time to pickup more squares :yes: better chance of owning these for cheap. :thumbsup:
> *


true...shit im gonna buy two more


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Just sent payment for spot #7


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:run: :squint:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## capricesun (Feb 22, 2010)

WoW! I just read through this whole topic just now and just realized that this raffle started in Oct 2010. I was reading through to see if this was the 3rd raffle. This is really slow. Im pretty sure the ones that have bought spots are really frustrated by now lol. Ill have to put in. Just wake me up when this is ready.


----------



## capricesun (Feb 22, 2010)

Bought #57


----------



## capricesun (Feb 22, 2010)

If you wouldve started to save $24 a week since this has started, you couldve bought yourself a set already. Thats what I might do as a matter of fact. In 6 months ill have 1000 saved up. Hmmmm :x:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub+Mar 30 2011, 01:08 PM~20219429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..and gotcha....

I'll update the board tomorrow


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

if this wouldnt take so long I would buy a spot


----------



## capricesun (Feb 22, 2010)

its only 20 bucks.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

I was told to save spots for other people guess ima have to start buyin again :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 7 2011, 11:45 PM~20288802
> *if this wouldnt take so long I would buy a spot
> *



You are right. We should probably set a limit on these raffles, or they could last all year long..........or longer.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

All it takes to speed it up is for people to start buyin sum dam spots :biggrin:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

It aint the guy who stated the raffles fault nobody buyin spots dont know why he hookin it up with a badd azz set of wheels if u win


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capricesun+Apr 7 2011, 09:26 PM~20287622-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 Hell yea! :yes:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

How many spots left?


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Theres like 70 sum spots left


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Board Updated... 40 down, 60 to go!*


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:banghead:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:squint:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

*$20 sent via pay pal for space 59*


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Just sent payment for spot #89


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Almost forgot about this :wow:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Money sent for slots #42 and #66. Step your game up homies


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub+May 4 2011, 01:04 PM~20483965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..and gotcha :biggrin: 

I'll be updating the board this weekend


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Coo Nicky. Probably gonna buy another on the 1st :biggrin:


----------



## nickin520 (Feb 16, 2010)

ttt gettin spots soon


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

jesss almost a year....
let spend some of yall tax return in advance.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Hurry up n buy :biggrin:


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

God still lol


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

I don't know what happened? :dunno: my last raffle was done in a month... :dunno:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Whats the board look like? I think the problem is everyone is hesitant to buy spots since it's already taken a year to get not even half the board sold....


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@May 26 2011, 07:30 PM~20636555
> *I don't know what happened? :dunno: my last raffle was done in a month... :dunno:
> *


If you update, they will buy :rofl:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Johnny, you have sent $20.00 USD to Envious Touch Auto Accessories

:wave:

number 54 sold


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Update? :biggrin:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

how many are left? How many are you going to? Are you cutting it in half to finish it? I might buy a couple but dont want to wait a year.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Cali-Stylz said:


> Johnny, you have sent $20.00 USD to Envious Touch Auto Accessories
> 
> :wave:
> 
> number 54 sold


Gotcha... Board updated


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Cali-Stylz said:


> Update? :biggrin:


44 down.. 56 more to go


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

CoupeDTS said:


> how many are left? How many are you going to? Are you cutting it in half to finish it? I might buy a couple but dont want to wait a year.


54 to go... the board has 100 spaces (look back a page)... I can cut it in half if everyone wants but the prize will be cut in half also, let me know


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Envious Touch said:


> 54 to go... the board has 100 spaces (look back a page)... I can cut it in half if everyone wants but the prize will be cut in half also, let me know


maybe i was thinking of the chrome undies raffle cut in half. Anyway its an idea. Or say youll take entries til the end of X month and that will be it and however much money you got is how much that person can spend on wheels :dunno:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> maybe i was thinking of the chrome undies raffle cut in half. Anyway its an idea. Or say youll take entries til the end of X month and that will be it and however much money you got is how much that person can spend on wheels :dunno:


:werd:

I'd buy some tickets but if it keeps going at this rate there won't even be a draw until next year


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

LacN_Thru said:


> :werd:
> 
> I'd buy some tickets but if it keeps going at this rate there won't even be a draw until next year


*If I keep getting negative feed back from this raffle I will end it and refund everyone's money back... for those of you that have put in let me know*


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

CoupeDTS said:


> maybe i was thinking of the chrome undies raffle cut in half. Anyway its an idea. Or say youll take entries til the end of X month and that will be it and however much money you got is how much that person can spend on wheels :dunno:


I'm not doing a chrome undies raffle.. what are you talking about?? :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Envious Touch said:


> I'm not doing a chrome undies raffle.. what are you talking about?? :dunno:


somebody else not you. its the only 2 raffles going on and they are both taking years so I got them mixed up sorry


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## arsin (Jun 7, 2011)

I say everyone buy 2 spots. that would knock out a big chunk of spots. I'll buy two if others agree to do the same. if 10 people agree that would leave 24 spots...


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

Envious Touch said:


> 54 to go... the board has 100 spaces (look back a page)... I can cut it in half if everyone wants but the prize will be cut in half also, let me know


That would be the best thing to do because by the look of things nobody is gonna get anymore spots


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

arsin said:


> I say everyone buy 2 spots. that would knock out a big chunk of spots. I'll buy two if others agree to do the same. if 10 people agree that would leave 24 spots...


Im down to buy to more anybody else


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

-JORGE- said:


> That would be the best thing to do because by the look of things nobody is gonna get anymore spots


I say let i ride i will keep buyin spots wen i have the extra cash b like payin for a set of wheels on layaway lol


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

-JORGE- said:


> That would be the best thing to do because by the look of things nobody is gonna get anymore spots


Problem with that is... no one that has bought any spots is asking me to do that.. the only ones with complaints are people that have not bought any spots *like you*


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Envious Touch said:


> Problem with that is... no one that has bought any spots is asking me to do that.. the only ones with complaints are people that have not bought any spots *like you*


:squint: I was just thinking the same thing, i may only have 40.00 in on this but i have never said "do this or that"... my experience (as a prev. raffle winner) has been to let it ride and somebody will win. If it means people who are already on the board end up buying it out then so be it. One of us WILL WIN :thumbsup: and we got to thank Envious Touch for that chance.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Envious Touch said:


> Problem with that is... no one that has bought any spots is asking me to do that.. the only ones with complaints are people that have not bought any spots *like you*


 :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

Envious Touch said:


> Problem with that is... no one that has bought any spots is asking me to do that.. the only ones with complaints are people that have not bought any spots *like you*


My bad I changed my user name I bought spot 13 my user name was bounded c.c.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

I think it's the way you want to pick the numbers. Just at a glance over, it does not sound to enticing. Change that up, maybe do a live or recorded drawing. :dunno:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Coupe'n It said:


> I think it's the way you want to pick the numbers. Just at a glance over, it does not sound to enticing. Change that up, maybe do a live or recorded drawing. :dunno:


It _is_ a live drawing, video with sound... just like my last one


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

I bought two spots and IMO cutting it off at 50 would be a good idea...the prize would be cut in half I understand but at least it would be done and out of your hair.....hell someone could still almost get a chrome set of 72s for that.


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

i can go with half prize, then i could use in store credit?
how much we are talking about here?


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

update ? forgot what other # i got :twak:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

Half credit would be 1000 I think. That's a good chunk towards something nice.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

beware of this guy, lies and never ships. link below


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/309392-beware-envious-touch.html


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

CADILLAC PIMPN said:


> I bought two spots and IMO cutting it off at 50 would be a good idea...the prize would be cut in half I understand but at least it would be done and out of your hair.....hell someone could still almost get a chrome set of 72s for that.





BRASIL said:


> i can go with half prize, then i could use in store credit?
> how much we are talking about here?


We can cut it short if you guys want... instead of ball the way you want to raffle we'll call it ballin' on a budget raffle lol 


If everyone wants that post your request here. To be fair with all participants everyone that has purchased a spot must request this here.

If we do cut it short there will be *NO* 72-Spoke Straight Lace option... only Cross Lace.










Please let me know what you guys want


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

You were paid in FULL shortly after making sure they were still available from you, but what you didn tell me was you had NOTHING and you were going to try to round some up.You would never get burned by pay pal, all you had to do was provide a valid tracking number and your good. Thats why pay pal exists to protect both partys and they gave you two more weeks to provid a valid tracking number. now your just mad cause i put it out here. I dont think your intention was to rip me off i just think you droped the ball. what about the pms you sent about how bad you are about shipping on time, its not about shipping it about not having anything to ship. 


bottom line- you were paid in FULL for a INSTOCK item that you didnt have. you put me on ice for three weeks why you tried to find them. now your just mad. you lied about shipping them to me several times. 45 days later i got a full refund because you shipped nothing. 


******USE PAY PAL WHEN ORDERING< YOU JUST MIGHT GET THE RUN AROUND********


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

Envious Touch said:


> We can cut it short if you guys want... instead of ball the way you want to raffle we'll call it ballin' on a budget raffle lol
> 
> 
> If everyone wants that post your request here. To be fair with all participants everyone that has purchased a spot must request this here.
> ...



I like the ballin on a budget idea lol hopefully everyone who bought spots checks in here and can give thier opinion


could the winner put some extra money towards it and get straight lace??


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

CADILLAC PIMPN said:


> I like the ballin on a budget idea lol hopefully everyone who bought spots checks in here and can give thier opinion
> 
> 
> could the winner put some extra money towards it and get straight lace??


I'm not sure about the straight lace yet but we'll see... 



P.S. did you get my payment?


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

How many more spots need to b sold


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

Envious Touch said:


> I'm not sure about the straight lace yet but we'll see...
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. did you get my payment?



yep and dropped off for shipping a few hours ago


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

CADILLAC PIMPN said:


> yep and dropped off for shipping a few hours ago


:h5:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> How many more spots need to b sold


53...


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

So 3 more spots if u cut it at tha half way mark


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> So 3 more spots if u cut it at tha half way mark


Sorry just re-counted 44 sold 56 to go... so if we cut in half 6 more to go.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

If we do 50 Spots the prize will be as follows:

13" or 14" Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace with...
Engraved Hubs
and... Powder Coated Nipples or Spokes
and... Knock-offs, Adapters, and Tool

_Example of our 72-Spoke Cross Lace_


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

could it be gold instead of powder coating?


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Will there b any out of pocket cost


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

BRASIL said:


> could it be gold instead of powder coating?


The winner can choose gold instead of powder coat and just pay the difference.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Will there b any out of pocket cost


Just like my other raffle, the only out of pocket expence will be shipping if you are not local... or if you want to upgrade and add anything to the wheels.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Envious Touch said:


> *Whats up for grabs???*
> 
> The winner of the Raffle will get to choose between one of the two options below:
> 
> ...


Remember if we finish the raffle (100-Spaces) these are the options :yes:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

i really dont need engraved outters... for me the 72 with engraved hubs is fine... if everybody agrees.. im good for 50 spaces.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Im gd with the 50 spaces to just because dont look like anybody willing to buy any spots


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Envious Touch said:


> Sorry just re-counted 44 sold 56 to go... so if we cut in half 6 more to go.





Envious Touch said:


> If we do 50 Spots the prize will be as follows:
> 
> 13" or 14" Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace with...
> Engraved Hubs
> ...


If you guys cut it in half I'll buy a couple spots. I'll keep checkin in and see what you guys decide


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

LacN_Thru said:


> If you guys cut it in half I'll buy a couple spots. I'll keep checkin in and see what you guys decide


if they decide to go with 50 spots, and you buy 3, i get them 3 left...


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ima buy 3 to


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

IF ITS CUT IN HALF HOW WILL IT BE FOR THE PEOPLE THAT HAVE CHOSE 51-100 HOW WILL THE NUMBERS CHANGE TOO......


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

MISTER ED said:


> IF ITS CUT IN HALF HOW WILL IT BE FOR THE PEOPLE THAT HAVE CHOSE 51-100 HOW WILL THE NUMBERS CHANGE TOO......


i THINK IT MUST BE RE DRAWN, OTHER WISE, IF GETTING THE NEXT BIG NUMBER, LETS SAY WHO GOT SPOT #32, WILL HAVE 5 TIMES MORE CHANCE TO WIN, BECAUSE 28, 29, 30, 31 IS NOT TAKEN YET.

IMMA RIGHT?


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Im sure we keep the numbers we got n they just keep drawin till they get a number somebody has thats how i had to do b4


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Im sure we keep the numbers we got n they just keep drawin till they get a number somebody has thats how i had to do b4


:yes: keep checking pump numbers in order until a winner is found... you guys making me work :uh:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Envious Touch said:


> :yes: keep checking pump numbers in order until a winner is found... you guys making me work :uh:


So what's the decision :dunno:
Sounds like we could have all the spots sold if it got cut in half, we could be drawing by the weekend :run:

Say the word and I'll paypal ya for 3 spots tonight


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

hey ho... lets go..


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Ill get one if its cut


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

#74 money sent :thumbsup:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Takin spots 37 and 63 payment sent


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

fuck cutting it short, lets all pickup more spots!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

so whats the stauts?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

BRASIL said:


> so whats the stauts?


:dunno:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Cali-Stylz said:


> #74 money sent :thumbsup:





Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Takin spots 37 and 63 payment sent


Three mores spots sold... three more to go! :shocked:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

Mark #25 as sold to BRASIL... money is in your paypal.


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

you have sent $20.00 USD to Envious Touch Auto Accessories.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Envious Touch said:


> Three mores spots sold... three more to go! :shocked:


Fuckin sweet, sounds like you're chopping it? Mark me down for the last 2, just paypaled ya, I'll take #82 and #2


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

Come on, i want to put in my signature also "Latest Winner of a Envious Touch Raffle..."


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

BRASIL said:


> Come on, i want to put in my signature also "Latest Winner of a Envious Touch Raffle..."


:nono: :biggrin: 

Looks like we'll be drawing on Sunday :run:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

#61 payment Sent :x:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Board updated please make sure that I have all your space correctly posted...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

LacN_Thru said:


> :nono: :biggrin:
> 
> Looks like we'll be drawing on Sunday :run:


Looks like we may...

*Please anyone that has money on this board, this is your last chance to object to cutting it short and lowering the prize. If I dont hear anyone objecting to this by 11:59pm Friday August 5, 2011, we will have a drawing on Sunday August 7, 2011* :yes: :h5:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

it is missing mine #25 i paid...


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

BRASIL said:


> it is missing mine #25 i paid...


Yours is there.. space 25


----------



## LRN2011 (Aug 2, 2011)

Come join Lowrider Nationals at our 14th Annual Car show and Concert. We have alot of car clubs and Lowrider bike clubs already confirmed, There will be over $20.000 in cash and prizes, a fun zone for the kids, Hot models contest, Food and Drinks, Concert with top artist and Superbowl style diamond rings. Here are a couple of clubs who will be attending Lowrider Nationals.

Car Clubs:

Nokturnal, Swift, Xplizit, Majestics, Aztec, Latin World, Sickness,

Rez Made, Rollerz Only, Still Tippin, Nitelife, Carnales Unidos.

Lowrider Bikes:

Twisted Dreams, Mexicali.












See ya at the Nationals!!!!


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

now i saw...
sorry


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

:run:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

dont forget #81 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

B DOG said:


> dont forget #81 :biggrin:


You on there too


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

So can i buy a spot o no more?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Blue94cady said:


> So can i buy a spot o no more?


Yessir... spaces still available till 11:59pm Saturday August 6, 2011
PayPal Account: [email protected]


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Envious Touch said:


> Yessir... spaces still available till 11:59pm Saturday August 6, 2011
> PayPal Account: [email protected]


Will the prize then increase according to the number of extra spaces that sell?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

LacN_Thru said:


> Will the prize then increase according to the number of extra spaces that sell?


Yes... what is in the raffle will be applied to the prize... if it isn't enough to cover an upgrade on the wheels maybe I'll do a second place price like a lead hammer or set of knock-off... :dunno: just depends on how many more spaces sell


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

Payment sent for 29 maybe its my lucky number....


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

now that everybody knows it will finished this weekend, lets buy and have a chance to get a very cool set of rims.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:x:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> :x:


you dont need to purchase anymore... you already have waaaaay too many spots..


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Payment sent for 94


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Ill tell u how i want tem on monday


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

BRASIL said:


> you dont need to purchase anymore... you already have waaaaay too many spots..


Lol naw i aint getin anymore


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

Times up fellas. Now we wait


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Payment sent for 94





Blue94cady said:


> Ill tell u how i want tem on monday


Good one bro.....


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Envious Touch said:


> Yes... what is in the raffle will be applied to the prize... if it isn't enough to cover an upgrade on the wheels maybe I'll do a second place price like a lead hammer or set of knock-off... :dunno: just depends on how many more spaces sell


:thumbsup:
Payment sent for #87 :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

CADILLAC PIMPN said:


> Payment sent for 29 maybe its my lucky number....


Gotcha...



Blue94cady said:


> Payment sent for 94


Gotcha..



LacN_Thru said:


> :thumbsup:
> Payment sent for #87 :biggrin:


and Gotcha


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Board updated... 55 Spaces sold... 45 still available till 11:59pm (pacific time) tonight...
Get your spaces while you can, we having a drawing tomorrow!* :boink: :h5:
















Oh yea and good luck to all of you! :x:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

*Reminder...*



Envious Touch said:


> If we do 50 Spots the prize will be as follows:
> 
> 13" or 14" Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace with...
> Engraved Hubs
> ...


 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BRASIL said:


> could it be gold instead of powder coating?





Envious Touch said:


> The winner can choose gold instead of powder coat and just pay the difference.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Will there b any out of pocket cost





Envious Touch said:


> Just like my other raffle, the only out of pocket expence will be shipping if you are not local... or if you want to upgrade and add anything to the wheels.


 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


LacN_Thru said:


> Will the prize then increase according to the number of extra spaces that sell?





Envious Touch said:


> Yes... what is in the raffle will be applied to the prize... if it isn't enough to cover an upgrade on the wheels maybe I'll do a second place price like a lead hammer or set of knock-off... :dunno: just depends on how many more spaces sell


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


MISTER ED said:


> Good one bro.....


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

#20


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

pay for 52 thanks


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

so, did i win? want my address to ship them?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

:run:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

I want mine 14's...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Will be posting up winner in a few minutes....


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

pleeeeeaaaassseeee


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

If you start a new one, i sure will buy some spots.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

U did get the 52 for me


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

CoupeDTS said:


> #20





Blue94cady said:


> pay for 52 thanks


Got the both of you :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)




----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

13" or 14" Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace with...
Engraved Hubs
and... Powder Coated Nipples or Spokes
and... Knock-offs, Adapters, and Tool

_Example of our 72-Spoke Cross Lace_


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Second Place: BRASIL

Third Place: Glideinlowcarclub*


Second and Third Place winners will get a lead hammer shipped to their door... 

Thank all of you for playing!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

2nd place is better than nothing...
What did i won?


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

congrats ars!n...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*congrats to the winner.................*


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats to the winners, I'd be down for a couple spots in another one


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Congrats to the winner


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

ars!n wanna sell it to me for 500? paypal ready...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Glad my number didnt come up my name wasnt even on the sheet :shocked: lol anyway its cool congrats to the winners and glad this raffle is done so there can be more  cant wait to see the winning rims


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

Dammit, I bought a last minute spot and picked my age of 29 why couldn't I have been born a year earlier!!! Congrats to the winner


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

BRASIL said:


> ars!n wanna sell it to me for 500? paypal ready...


:wow: 
I think the credit is worth a lil more then that homie :happysad:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

LacN_Thru said:


> :wow:
> I think the credit is worth a lil more then that homie :happysad:


of course it worth... to pay the ammount on the credit i would buy directly with nick...


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats to the winner


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Wha.......... Just found out in OT. I am so humbled and grateful...... I don't know what to say. Thank you Nicky, this is a God send after we had to lay a cousin down to rest weeks ago.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

ars!n said:


> Wha.......... Just found out in OT. I am so humbled and grateful...... I don't know what to say. Thank you Nicky, this is a God send after we had to lay a cousin down to rest weeks ago.


I'm deeply sorry to hear about your loss. 

Congradulations on your win homie... just get at me with your ideas for the wheels and I'll make them a reality


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

congrats Ars!n


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Envious Touch said:


> I'm deeply sorry to hear about your loss.
> 
> Congradulations on your win homie... just get at me with your ideas for the wheels and I'll make them a reality


Thank you, I dragged my feet on this build but promised her a cruise right before she passed away. You have no idea how much this means to us. thank you, from all of us.






SEANZILLA said:


> congrats Ars!n


Thank you big homie, you and your club inspire me, I know I'm gonna be accused of nut riding, but respect where due.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Envious Touch said:


> I'm deeply sorry to hear about your loss. Congradulations on your win homie... just get at me with your ideas for the wheels and I'll make them a reality


His ride is going green so PLEASE no matter how much he begs you don't do any pink on his wheels  LOL Congrats ars!n


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

Sorry for your loss...
Enjoy the prize.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

BIGTONY said:


> His ride is going green so PLEASE no matter how much he begs you don't do any pink on his wheels  LOL Congrats ars!n


Yeah yeah yeah lol. I've seen your driving after our trip to the Majestics show so no bitching on the next cruise :rofl: 



BRASIL said:


> Sorry for your loss...
> Enjoy the prize.


Thanx homie, gotta find the good in the bad. Doesn't replace her, but I'll think of her every time I roll.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Wen da next raffle start


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Congrats! Please let me know as soon as new raffle starts :chuck:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

ars!n said:


> Yeah yeah yeah lol. I've seen your driving after our trip to the Majestics show so no bitching on the next cruise :rofl: Thanx homie, gotta find the good in the bad. Doesn't replace her, but I'll think of her every time I roll.


 Foo I was eating drinking soda texting and still driving better than u an ur 10 and 2 Shit LOL


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

BIGTONY said:


> Foo I was eating drinking soda texting and still driving better than u an ur 10 and 2 Shit LOL


:rofl: why you making me sound like a squre bear :rofl: Good times though. Can't wait for the South End Ryderz show. YOu can ride with me or B, but if you hit it better clean up after yourself :rofl: Sharing is caring


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Envious Touch said:


>


Just seen this mess it by one number!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK!!!!!!!!!!! I am down for another


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

ars!n said:


> :rofl: why you making me sound like a squre bear :rofl: Good times though. Can't wait for the South End Ryderz show. YOu can ride with me or B, but if you hit it better clean up after yourself :rofl: Sharing is caring


HMMMM


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

BIGTONY said:


> HMMMM


Told her too wear shorter shorts this time :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Spoke to ars!n today... gonna be making 72-Spoke Cross All Chrome with 24K Gold Nipples, Engraved two tone (24K Gold and Chrome) Hub, and 24K Gold Envious Touch Chips... can't wait!  :worship:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Wen da next raffle start





Cali-Stylz said:


> Congrats! Please let me know as soon as new raffle starts :chuck:





charles85 said:


> Just seen this mess it by one number!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK!!!!!!!!!!! I am down for another


Sorry guys no more raffles from me... this one took forever to complete and we had to cut it in half... I want to thank every one that played! :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Envious Touch said:


> Sorry guys no more raffles from me... this one took forever to complete and we had to cut it in half... I want to thank every one that played! :thumbsup:


the ones zenith did that only cost 10 or 15 bucks a spot only took a few days sometimes. Theres psychological barrier between $10 and $20 people think ah what the hell its only 10 bucks and then they think what the hell its only another 10 bucks, but people think 20 and they think hmmm thats kind of alot of money. Ive seen alot of raffles on here and its just proven the ones that are 10 or 15 a spot go super fast and the ones that are 20 take awhile and the ones that are 50 never end up happenin. 

Also, alot of people like raffles but not everyone wants 1500$ rims either. Shit the majority of people would LOVE to just win a new set of chrome chinas LOL. Seriously! So if I were you I would just do some raffles for a $600 set of wheels or $1000 set and I bet the spaces would go QUICK :yes: AND I wouldnt even blame you if you make some on the side cuz collecting all that money and going through all the BS is definately worth a little more money for you rather than just taking an order on the phone. 

Im tellin ya try it out. Not everyone can post up raffles but do a $10 raffle and watch it fly by.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Envious Touch said:


> Spoke to ars!n today... gonna be making 72-Spoke Cross All Chrome with 24K Gold Nipples, Engraved two tone (24K Gold and Chrome) Hub, and 24K Gold Envious Touch Chips... can't wait!  :worship:


Wuts the purchase price on that sounds like they gna b nice


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

CoupeDTS said:


> the ones zenith did that only cost 10 or 15 bucks a spot only took a few days sometimes. Theres psychological barrier between $10 and $20 people think ah what the hell its only 10 bucks and then they think what the hell its only another 10 bucks, but people think 20 and they think hmmm thats kind of alot of money. Ive seen alot of raffles on here and its just proven the ones that are 10 or 15 a spot go super fast and the ones that are 20 take awhile and the ones that are 50 never end up happenin.
> 
> Also, alot of people like raffles but not everyone wants 1500$ rims either. Shit the majority of people would LOVE to just win a new set of chrome chinas LOL. Seriously! So if I were you I would just do some raffles for a $600 set of wheels or $1000 set and I bet the spaces would go QUICK :yes: AND I wouldnt even blame you if you make some on the side cuz collecting all that money and going through all the BS is definately worth a little more money for you rather than just taking an order on the phone.
> 
> Im tellin ya try it out. Not everyone can post up raffles but do a $10 raffle and watch it fly by.


My last raffle was $20/space and it went very quick (see below) thats why I did this one, my second one but it suckked ass... I honestly think that the drama other raffles had, played a part on why this one failed... anyways we finished it and had three lucky winners 1st, 2nd, and 3rd :thumbsup:


My First Raffle: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/266298-envious-touch-double-cross-raffle.html


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Wuts the purchase price on that sounds like they gna b nice


Just like I did with HEX48 (winner of my first raffle), I hooked ars!n up with a few extras *on the house*... retail of his set would be: @ $1450/set


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Envious Touch said:


> Just like I did with HEX48 (winner of my first raffle), I hooked ars!n up with a few extras *on the house*... retail of his set would be: @ $1450/set


 Looking forward to seeing them. Might just use my 100 spokes as winter rims :rofl:


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

Congrats arsin I just remembered I was in this raffle lol


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

bottomsup said:


> Congrats arsin I just remembered I was in this raffle lol


:rofl: Thanx homie :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

CoupeDTS said:


> the ones zenith did that only cost 10 or 15 bucks a spot only took a few days sometimes. Theres psychological barrier between $10 and $20 people think ah what the hell its only 10 bucks and then they think what the hell its only another 10 bucks, but people think 20 and they think hmmm thats kind of alot of money. Ive seen alot of raffles on here and its just proven the ones that are 10 or 15 a spot go super fast and the ones that are 20 take awhile and the ones that are 50 never end up happenin.
> 
> Also, alot of people like raffles but not everyone wants 1500$ rims either. Shit the majority of people would LOVE to just win a new set of chrome chinas LOL. Seriously! So if I were you I would just do some raffles for a $600 set of wheels or $1000 set and I bet the spaces would go QUICK :yes: AND I wouldnt even blame you if you make some on the side cuz collecting all that money and going through all the BS is definately worth a little more money for you rather than just taking an order on the phone.
> 
> Im tellin ya try it out. Not everyone can post up raffles but do a $10 raffle and watch it fly by.


I agree 100%......I really wonder how smaller raffles would go......But I do want some 1500 rims!!!  But like it was stated, all the drama kind of scared me away, but most people do actualy come thru :thumbsup: shit, try a raffle for chinas, and allow upgrade at winners expense....


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

Envious Touch said:


> My last raffle was $20/space and it went very quick (see below) thats why I did this one, my second one but it suckked ass... I honestly think that the drama other raffles had, played a part on why this one failed... anyways we finished it and had three lucky winners 1st, 2nd, and 3rd :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> My First Raffle: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/266298-envious-touch-double-cross-raffle.html


Well...that sounds odd...that guy j.d. does raffles all the time...you should hustle harder every minute of every day like j.d!


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

what about the hammer i won?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Envious Touch said:


> Spoke to ars!n today... gonna be making 72-Spoke Cross All Chrome with 24K Gold Nipples, Engraved two tone (24K Gold and Chrome) Hub, and 24K Gold Envious Touch Chips... can't wait!  :worship:


How these turn out been looking for pics but havent seen any yet?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

BIGTONY said:


> How these turn out been looking for pics but havent seen any yet?


I took all the money and sent it to JD to help him restart his business Zenith of Colorado :yessad:

















LOL JK :roflmao:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Envious Touch said:


> I took all the money and sent it to JD to help him restart his business Zenith of Colorado :yessad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na.. for real I was supposed to have them finished by the end of January but that didnt happen.. They'll be done this month and I know ars!n will probably post pic's everywhere


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Envious Touch said:


> Na.. for real I was supposed to have them finished by the end of January but that didnt happen.. They'll be done this month and I know ars!n will probably post pic's everywhere


That's cool, makes me wish I had bought a ticket. Maybe you should probably post up pics of the work in progress so that he(ars!n) can have some eye candy to drool over, lol. Can't wait to see pics of them, the description of them sounded badass. Having one of these raffles with an ok turn around time should set your credibility up high with others on this site because muffuggahz(JD for ex) steal deez days.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

BIGTONY said:


> How these turn out been looking for pics but havent seen any yet?


:dunno:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Can't wait to see these rims finished, I know the homie ars!n must be excited too, post up some pics


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Envious Touch said:


> Na.. for real I was supposed to have them finished by the end of January but that didnt happen.. They'll be done this month and I know ars!n will probably post pic's everywhere


Coo just dont really pull a JD on him LOL and ya he will ,i just hope he aint in the pics naked trying to make baby wheels


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

BIGTONY said:


> Coo just dont really pull a JD on him LOL and ya he will ,i just hope he aint in the pics naked trying to make baby wheels


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Didn't know you felt that way Tone :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Nicky do you have any progress pics on the rims :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll take that as a no then :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Damn bro did you order them to have hand sculptured spokes nipples made from hardened spotted owl and dishes plated from gold nicky had to go mine himself up in porcupine creek alaska??


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> Damn bro did you order them to have hand sculptured spokes nipples made from hardened spotted owl and dishes plated from gold nicky had to go mine himself up in porcupine creek alaska??


I guess so.... Raffle ended 9 months ago.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats not koo look like a athere jd


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ars!n said:


> I guess so.... Raffle ended 9 months ago.




And you were his number 1 cheerleader when he fucked me on my deal


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

925rider said:


> And you were his number 1 cheerleader when he fucked me on my deal


I was commenting more on the way you conducted yourself. I'm not on here acting a fool


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ars!n said:


> I was commenting more on the way you conducted yourself. I'm not on here acting a fool


I guess we look at things a little differnt...I know what its like to have this guy avoid calls, pms, lie after lie and another lie.
time and time again he proves himself to be a complete flake...9 months to make some wheels theres no excuse..Anyway hope you 
get your rims sometime soon


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Damn 9 months and no rims


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

ars!n said:


> I guess so.... Raffle ended 9 months ago.


9 months no lil wheels yet better call Maury and find out who your daddy is:scrutinize:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

BIGTONY said:


> 9 months no lil wheels yet better call Maury and find out who your daddy is:scrutinize:


:roflmao: thats fucked up. Sent a pm but havent seen him on since. About to just call it a loss at this point.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that sux


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> that sux


Yep. Last raffle i ever participate in on here.


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye this why I buy daytons holmes..they don't fuck you over and LOL at these ballers on a budget buying/getting scammed for some junk ass chinas :rofl:

a raffle lol stack your feria up 

dayton wire wheels=quality and the gringos deliver

bootleg china wheels=all scammers


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye this why I buy daytons holmes..they don't fuck you over and LOL at these ballers on a budget buying/getting scammed for some junk ass chinas :rofl:
> 
> a raffle lol stack your feria up
> 
> ...


No doubt. After my daughters mom passed away I got a debit card sent with a shit load of back child support plus a fat tax return. I might as well just buy some wheels so I don't get JD'd again


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ars!n said:


> No doubt. After my daughters mom passed away I got a debit card sent with a shit load of back child support plus a fat tax return. I might as well just buy some wheels so I don't get JD'd again


:thumbsup:

aye holmes im all for saving money, but when save your feria for some quality wheels like daytons..you save yourself hassle, time.

like im gonna buy some wheels from some leva putting them together in a garage/tool shed, not on my ranfla


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> aye holmes im all for saving money, but when save your feria for some quality wheels like daytons..you save yourself hassle, time.
> 
> like im gonna buy some wheels from some leva putting them together in a garage/tool shed, not on my ranfla


qft :h5:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

ars!n said:


> No doubt. After my daughters mom passed away I got a debit card sent with a shit load of back child support plus a fat tax return. I might as well just buy some wheels so I don't get JD'd again


Still feel like you "WON" the raffle? Lol. 

So far, nobody won

If u got the cash better take advantage of that rare sale dayton is having this month.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

CoupeDTS said:


> Still feel like you "WON" the raffle? Lol.
> 
> So far, nobody won
> 
> If u got the cash better take advantage of that rare sale dayton is having this month.


What sale? Gonna have to look into it. Tired of constantly trying to get

of Nicky about these rims.


I officially apologize to 925 about my previous comments. You.... Were.... Right


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ars!n said:


> Yep. Last raffle i ever participate in on here.


lol


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

dont buy wheels on layitlow 

keith the coke head ripped people

jd was fucking people from the jump

nikkis a piece of shit obviously


WHOS NEXT!


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

chuckoteric said:


> dont buy wheels on layitlow
> 
> keith the coke head ripped people
> 
> ...


truuf


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

as stated in off topic. just tell him to send a set of wheels that he currently has on hand than some imaginary wheels that he raffled. better to have something to show that was one fair and square than nothing that someone jacked not just you but the rest of the folks that got in that raffle.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

DJLATIN said:


> as stated in off topic. just tell him to send a set of wheels that he currently has on hand than some imaginary wheels that he raffled. better to have something to show that was one fair and square than nothing that someone jacked not just you but the rest of the folks that got in that raffle.


I've got some 100 spoke galaxy's. So its not like I dont have a set to roll.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i'm sure you got some wheels but not from the raffle ey?


ars!n said:


> I've got some 100 spoke galaxy's. So its not like I dont have a set to roll.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

DJLATIN said:


> i'm sure you got some wheels but not from the raffle ey?


nope. I ment its not like I'm in desperate need of some rims, but a pm or something would be nice. I even messaged him after the jd shit went down and said people were on there talking ahit about him so he could address it. And he did. And all was forgiven...


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

chuckoteric said:


> dont buy wheels on layitlow
> 
> keith the coke head ripped people
> 
> ...


*Add Oldsmobilefanatic to that list. He ripped a few people off on a Dayton raffle & wheel sales*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ars!n said:


> What sale? Gonna have to look into it. Tired of constantly trying to get
> 
> of Nicky about these rims.
> 
> ...



Dont trip we talked it all out. But please be forewarned...lame ass excuse comming soon and more false promises...


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

When I won the raffle, I got one of 2 calls I have ever recieved from Nicky. When I talked to him on the phone I told him it was a trip because a week ago I was suppose to my cousin at a car show only to get their and find out she had passed the night before. Then in October I hit him up to ask about the rims but he said he was trying to get out the orders he had pending for the Super Show. I told him that it was, I was just making sure they hadn't got sent because my daughters mother had just passed away and I was in the process of making funneral arrangements. I told him i didnt need them till spring so go ahead and make that moeny I wasn't tripping. You can read the 2 other times he pushed back the build on the this topic.

I have been texting back and forth with Nicky for over an hour now. I left it my last text being my address stating that if he sent them I would post up pics and that he made good on his promise. Other than that I'm not gonna go any further with this till I see how it plays out.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ars!n said:


> When I won the raffle, I got one of 2 calls I have ever recieved from Nicky. When I talked to him on the phone I told him it was a trip because a week ago I was suppose to my cousin at a car show only to get their and find out she had passed the night before. Then in October I hit him up to ask about the rims but he said he was trying to get out the orders he had pending for the Super Show. I told him that it was, I was just making sure they hadn't got sent because my daughters mother had just passed away and I was in the process of making funneral arrangements. I told him i didnt need them till spring so go ahead and make that moeny I wasn't tripping. You can read the 2 other times he pushed back the build on the this topic.
> 
> I have been texting back and forth with Nicky for over an hour now. I left it my last text being my address stating that if he sent them I would post up pics and that he made good on his promise. Other than that I'm not gonna go any further with this till I see how it plays out.


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

This is some straight bullshit


----------



## Orange_Cutty (Nov 17, 2003)

you can't rip off the homies from washifas and expect to get away with it


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Orange_Cutty said:


> you can't rip off the homies from washifas and expect to get away with it


Seems like if your out of state thats exactly whats gonna happen. Thats how jd was before just starting fucking everyone over


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

ars!n said:


> Seems like if your out of state thats exactly whats gonna happen. Thats how jd was before just starting fucking everyone over


I might be in long beach for a week this June....just sayin


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

SIKSIX said:


> I might be in long beach for a week this June....just sayin


:h5: I should be up in your area for Cinco if your still up here. Tri-Cities.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

forgot to congratulate you on winning the raffle. :tongue:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> forgot to congratulate you on winning the raffle. :tongue:


:h5: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> :h5: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


LMAO


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

DJLATIN said:


> forgot to congratulate you on winning the raffle. :tongue:


:roflmao: :roflmao: He's got till the end of the month. You know the Off Topic Crew dont mess around. We got a few things lined up mayne


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ars!n said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: He's got till the end of the month. You know the Off Topic Crew dont mess around. We got a few things lined up mayne


 hno:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Hate to bring drama to this forum but.... BUMP


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

I won I won! Simon Que si


----------

